# Pre filter wraps



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Has anyone seen generic pre filter wraps for intake filters. I know K/n, volant, and injen have them for their intake kits. I was wondering if anyone found one for the AEM Brute Force Intake or one that would fit 4.0" X 5" filter? Thanks


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Used a k/n filter wrap*

measured my filter on the AEM Brute Force Intake and purchased a black K/N filter prewrap. Fit perfect and rotated logo around so that you could not see it. Gives it a nice look and little extra protection.


----------

